# Forum Upgrade Christmas present!



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2019)

So just a forewarning, either late christmas day evening, or early on the 26th-27th I am going to upgrade the forum to xenforo 2.0.

sadly this is a major upgrade and virtually nothing format wise will remain (colors/styles/fonts/etc) all have to be redone.

all users/accounts/posts/messages/forums/permissions/etc all get migrated over, just the styles and the customization we have done to the forums will all get reset and have to be redone.

when its done there are a ton more features and improvements in the latest version of the forums, I hope your patience during the upgrade is rewarded with a more pleasant and enjoyable experience on the forums and I will ask the help of the community to point out things I may miss when trying to replicate the look and feel of the old forums once the upgrade is complete!

Ill take the board offline shortly before the upgrade to make a backup for "just in case" so nothing would be lost if we manage to mess up the upgrade!

Thanks in advance, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 24, 2019)

Just a note to say thanks for all you do with the site and keeping it current Brian!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 24, 2019)

Look at you, rocking Christmas work for us. Thanks, Brian. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks, Brian. I hope all goes well with the upgrade and you can enjoy your Christmas as much as we all enjoy TUG! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks, Brian. I also hope all goes well with the upgrade.  Now what am I going to do with the website down ?LOL.


----------



## Panina (Dec 24, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> So just a forewarning, either late christmas day evening, or early on the 26th-27th I am going to upgrade the forum to xenforo 2.0.
> 
> sadly this is a major upgrade and virtually nothing format wise will remain (colors/styles/fonts/etc) all have to be redone.
> 
> ...


Do we get a peek into our present, some hints on “ton more features and improvements in the latest version of the forums”?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2019)

we are moving from xenforo 1.5 to xenforo 2.0

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/whats-new-in-xenforo-2-0.133426/


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2019)

Brian, good morning that’s great.  Everyone, here on the this website is expecting xenforo 2.0 to be outstanding with no hiccups.

Merry Christmas to all the TUG support staff, Moderators, your Family and You.




TUGBrian said:


> we are moving from xenforo 1.5 to xenforo 2.0
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/threads/whats-new-in-xenforo-2-0.133426/


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 25, 2019)

Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is a smooth upgrade and continue tapatalk plug in support.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2019)

tapatalk should work fine after the upgrade is complete, it is still supported in 2.0


----------



## chapjim (Dec 25, 2019)

Brian's going to "enhance our on-line experiences!"  We Wyndham owners hear that a lot!

This time I believe it!  Go Brian!


----------



## admin (Dec 26, 2019)

going to try to crack this tonight, will have to perform a database upgrade first starting around 3am or so...so please be aware any unexpected outages or inability to access the forums will be related to that and the upgrade from then on out!

hopefully it goes smoothly and quickly and i can spend the rest of the time trying to make everything look like it used to =)


----------



## CO skier (Dec 26, 2019)

Will we retain our Trophy Points?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2019)

yes, all the native functionality should remain...anything related to users/accounts/posts/etc.

only add ons and style customizations will have to be recreated.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 26, 2019)

I see the new format is up and running today.  I hope everyone is able to adjust.  Definitely a bit different.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2019)

hope to get it a bit more like it used to be (looks wise) as I poke and prod thru all the new settings!  it will be a work in progress as I get feedback from the group on what needs to get changed or put back!  I have a bunch of notes, but it will be climbing a mountain for awahile!  please comment on the feedback thread so i can keep track if you have a specific issue you would like to see changed!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2019)

Good website is up. ADS are everywhere.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2019)

ack...google auto ads are going crazy...ive just disabled them...hopefully that takes effect quickly!

ads should not show up for members (and even non members shouldnt see that sort of annoyance!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2019)

holy heck that ad at the top is super annoying...it appears to only show up on chrome...hopefully there is just a brief delay in disabling the google auto ads on the site because that is really bad.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2019)

There is a bar in the center of page that shows Forums: 
 What’s News.. Support TUG.. Forum Help .. . Resort Review and the other items on the line


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2019)

ADS are showing below where you post reply’s


----------



## HenryT (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Brian.
The ad at the top of the page went away when I refreshed (using Chrome) but the big space remains and the header bar (with tabs Forums, What's new, etc.) remains in the middle of the screen. When I scroll down the forum text is above and below the header bar which stays fixed in the middle of the page.

Also, there are still ads at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> There is a bar in the center of page that shows Forums:
> What’s News.. Support TUG.. Forum Help .. . Resort Review and the other items on the line


yes, this is the auto ad one from google, its something outside the xenforo program itself and ignores the rules we have in place to prevent ads from being displayed to TUG members/staff etc...it took awahile for it to actually show up, so im hoping that there is just a delay in disabling it and it will go away on its own here shortly.


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m not seeing any ads. I’m on my ipad using Safari. Hopefully, this means you have disabled them successfully.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2019)

TUGBrian, just signed into my Desktop and it's looks awesome.
No ADS using GOOGLE.


----------



## mcsteve (Dec 26, 2019)

No ads on my iPad using Chrome either.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2019)

Just signed on my Desktop this time using EDGE no problems; and no ADS.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2019)

Well well. I guess I slept through all the excitement. All looks good- if a little different. I'll get used to it and forget the last 'new' version.

Thanks! TUGBrian and the whole team!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2019)

Logged in on both my Mac laptop and iPhone using Safari. Looks good so far.  The only thing close to ads I see are the rotating Tug banners at the top of every page, switching between six different announcements. Clicking the X in the top right of each announcement makes it go away.  So it appears now that I'm announcement-banner-free.

Will there be screen color choices and such, as I've seen on other forums?  What I see now is pretty blindingly white.  Would be nice to select things a little softer, or with more contrast between items.  Otherwise, it looks good, so far.

One thing I see that would be nice:  In the previous software, new forum thread titles were boldface. After reading the thread, the title was not bold.  Made it easy to see what had and hadn't been read, when listing a screen of New Posts.  (I usually mark everything Read before leaving, so the next time I visit, all I see are New Posts.) Is there a way to set that again? Currently, there is no difference shown that I see between Read and Unread threads.

Good job, Brian and all.  Everybody go take a nap.  

Dave


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 26, 2019)

“Recent Posts” seems to be missing.  
I used “New Posts” to look around but it is not the same as recent. 
is that feature coming back?


----------



## SteelerGal (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks Awesome.  Different look but love it.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 26, 2019)

Could not get on in the afternoon 12/26 with PC. Ok now with iPhone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 26, 2019)

JudyH said:


> Could not get on in the afternoon 12/26 with PC. Ok now with iPhone.


It seemed to be down for a few minutes earlier this afternoon.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 26, 2019)

I didn't see the warning of the changes since I have not been on the computer much over the last few days. When I clicked on TUG and saw the change I thought I'd had 1 too many glasses of Baileys!   Looks good -so far!

~Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2019)

correct, TUG members should not see any ads anywhere on the forum on any browser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> It seemed to be down for a few minutes earlier this afternoon.



when i make some changes, it will rebuild lots of tables and such in the background and the site will fail to load for a brief moment while that is done (noticed it a number of times this afternoon while I was modifying settings/etc).


----------

